# Official Paradise Hotel 2 season thread **with spoilers**



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Lets starts discussing this season!

The first episode was a little slow but usually the first ones always are.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Did anyone watch both shows? I watched the MyTv one and taped the Fox Reality, then got 1 minute into the Fox Reality show and said, uh er this is going to suck watching again just to see what is different.

Perhaps the first episode would not have much different. I might fight through it later.

Anyways, seems to be holding to the old formula. Will be interesting to see how things progress.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

marksman said:


> Did anyone watch both shows? I watched the MyTv one and taped the Fox Reality, then got 1 minute into the Fox Reality show and said, uh er this is going to suck watching again just to see what is different.
> 
> Perhaps the first episode would not have much different. I might fight through it later.
> 
> Anyways, seems to be holding to the old formula. Will be interesting to see how things progress.


I did read here that the Fox Reality one is supposed to be more "adult". I watched the fox one and they did show some man arse and I think some language that might not be on the other version.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm glad it's not too different, as I mentioned I don't get Fox Reality and it'd be hard to keep up if it was.

This show, more than any other I watch, make me feel guilty.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Male anything does NOT count, ugh...!!! I too am watching that cable one, my Tivo had 2 shows on for the over air one already. Now for big question, WAS IT IN HD over the air? If not, I will watch only the cable channel for sure.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My guide data didn't show either one was being offered in HD. I watched the Fox Reality one and I know it wasn't.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Episode 2... Late Night Version.
*
Feel the Ridge!*


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I think this show just may get hot, the reason, BB9 is copying it almost exactly. We know PH2 was filmed last summer, insiders are going to know if it worked. It worked.... and I bet the feed with the nudity for cable is the key too. BB8 just tested the 3 hour feed idea, but with little excitment, I think now we are going to see it all. I just got Showtime. I also already had Fox Reality. Sure wish it was in HD though. Let the fun begin, they have done this in Europe for 20-30 years and it sure works there...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh boy.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Paradise Hotel is great, but I don't really think Big Brother is copying it. The Big Brother houseguests are still playing Big Brother just with a lot more showmance. The Paradise Hotel crew is just hooking up. They don't even have challenges beyond that. Hook up with someone and you can stay is their only real rule. Also this is the exact same format as the original Paradise Hotel so if anything was copied that would be the source.

So far my vote is for Nathan and his partner although I can't remember her name. Also is it just me or does Nathan not really seem that into the girls.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

So far I haven't really gotten into it yet. I've watched it, but it just hasn't grabbed me like the first season did.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Come on nobody watched the Fox Reality Version...


Feel the Ridge while it gets hard? It creeped me out. I have not slept in days.
\


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

That Raheim dude is scary! All the guys and the girls were scared of him. At breakfast the day after the fight, he said something like, "which girl was scared and has not come to me?". Why would a girl (or guy) who was scared of his violent personality confront him? He needs to go!

And yeah, "Feel the Ridge" was hilarious!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

marksman said:


> Come on nobody watched the Fox Reality Version...
> 
> Feel the Ridge while it gets hard? It creeped me out. I have not slept in days.
> \


I couldn't believe I was watching that! That guy is creepy.

I can't believe they are keeping the virgin girl around....If I was the one chick who got voted off....I would have totally picked whichever guy the virgin picked.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Is anybody still watching this show? I think I've determined that my wife and I and our friends are the only people who are watching 

That new guy is a total tool. 

Also does anybody have any strange feelings about Nathan (the guy who just got voted off). I don't want to be rude....but I totally got a gay vibe about him.


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

We're watching and you're right about the new guy. I got the same vibe about Nathan too...he's also the guy that died a couple months ago from a suicide and his parents said to go ahead and air his episodes.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did have to laugh when one of the girls mentioned to the other girls not to eat anything that falls on the table


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Yea, I'm still watching, but never thought I'd be saying BB is better. I was especially incensed last episode when someone ran naked in the pool and it was BLURRED OUT, and this on the Fox Reality cable version! 

When I try to even remotely compare this show to SHO2 and BBAD it sure falls so short. Why would they blur stuff on a cable channel, yet say at start of show mature aud only and to expect nudity? Well, I expected it, now where was it?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Well there is a difference between Fox Reality channel and Showtime. I had no expectations I'd see nudity. Frankly I was surprised when they were talking about "ridges" and "finger painting".


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

There's been some funny lines that's for sure. This season isn't near as good as Season 1 was. It's fun to watch though.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Byteofram said:


> There's been some funny lines that's for sure. This season isn't near as good as Season 1 was. It's fun to watch though.


nothing will ever beat "Yahtzee!".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Am I the only one still watching this trainwreck? 

That Johnny is one strange cat.....he's met the girl for like an hour and just drops trow!!!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I am still watching it. Not sure what to say about it though.

The game is so easily managed, it must be a good thing that the people they cast are not very bright.

Just look at the first edition, you get two couples to stick together at all costs, and it is pretty tough to get rid of them. Even with crazy producer twists.

People too busy trying to hook up though, for the most part. Although some of the girls seem a bit more scheming.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

marksman said:


> I am still watching it. Not sure what to say about it though.
> 
> The game is so easily managed, it must be a good thing that the people they cast are not very bright.
> 
> ...


yeah...it's frustrating that they've basically figured out that you just stay with your current roommate even if you don't like them, to stay in the game.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I like the twists the producers are putting in to mess them up.

Goodbye Secretary of Defense!!!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm still watching, but I don't really have anything to say about any of them, yet. I haven't found anyone to root for like the first season. One of the two new guys went to the same college as me. I think I may even have the same JSU shirt that he was wearing last episode so maybe I can root for him.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I was so glad to see Raheim go... Nice move. He was a major tool. The twist on the double entries and then having the girls vote is a good one, although the two new guys with the two girls could mix things up because if they stick together they will be hard to oust.

The only way to get them out will be with some twists like having all the girls vote and such, but even in those cases you have at least two votes in your favor so it is not a given.

I think some of the new guys are in trouble because even though Raheim was overboard with the SOD and strategy stuff, the rest of them are too laid back, and I could easily see the new guys getting rid of them one by one. Guys like Ryan don't care much about the game, so he is going to end up being vulnerable. The only grace right now is they are liked by most everyone.... But when push comes to shove, strategy will trump friendships/relationships.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

So the finale was pretty boring I thought. Zach seemed like a nice guy by giving some of the money to the girls. But is $200,000 really the ULTIMATE prize, especially since there are a lot of shows with a $1 million prize?? So after the gov't takes their fair share of the winnings they'll each end up with about $60k, $60k, and $13k. I think I would have kept it all for myself.


BTW, I found out that Stephanie and Myrna have done some softcore porn.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> ....
> 
> BTW, I found out that Stephanie and Myrna have done some softcore porn.


I would love to get a link to that!!

For Stephanie, not Myrna.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> BTW, I found out that Stephanie and Myrna have done some softcore porn.


!!!

Zack was like the opposite of himself on this show from the first one. Almost seems like he was a plant to redeem the show from the first winner who got all the money because Dave carried her to the end and then did not share it with him.

The show just did not have the same level of dislike amongst the people there that existed in the first one. It was starting to boil up, but it never got there.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

mcb08 said:


> I would love to get a link to that!!
> 
> For Stephanie, not Myrna.


I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the direct link but you can find it on imdb in the Paradise Hotel section message boards. If you can't find it let me know and I'll PM the address to you.


----------



## bigbangboom (May 27, 2008)

There's no links or info to anything for Stephanie. Just myrna. Send me a PM whiskey.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'll take a PM please. 

I enjoyed the first season so much but this season really dissapointed. I hated that the guest "figured out" to just always keep the same roommate and then I hated that the producers just kept throwing twist after twist to combat that.


----------

